
Ask HN: Can anyone suggest a good RSS newsreader with a set of tech news feeds? - hoodoof
I&#x27;m such an HN junky that I run out of things to read.<p>Maybe a good newsreader set up for tech feeds will feed my info junky hunger.<p>Can anyone suggest a good one that is web based?
======
greenyoda
I've been using NewsBlur as my RSS reader ever since the Google RSS reader
died, and have been quite happy with it. You can subscribe to 64 feeds for
free, or unlimited feeds for $24 per year (I use the paid option). It's web
based. They also have iOS and Android apps, but I haven't tried them. More
info here: [http://newsblur.com](http://newsblur.com)

I'm not going to suggest any tech feeds since I have no idea what your
interests are and everyone's tastes are different. But many of my feeds are
subscriptions to blogs that had articles posted to HN that I liked.

------
eip
[http://www.rssident.com/feeds](http://www.rssident.com/feeds)

------
randycupertino
I'd like to know too, but specifically for health tech news.

